# Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung



## Ralli (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

meine Tochter Isabell braucht heute Unterstützung. Sie hat sich bei einem Radiosender im
Rahmen einer Zuschaueraktion (Hessen sucht den Megasuperduperhammerhessen)beworben.
Sie ist tatsächlich in die Vorauswahl gekommen. Heute Abend um 18 Uhr läuft in der Fernsehsendung
Maintower ein Beitrag. Man kann dann für Kandidaten voten, über Internet, den ganzen Tag über, auch morgens schon. Der Videoclip ist jetzt auch schon online:

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=66981&key=standard_document_41908127

Mein Töchterchen würde sich über eure Unterstützung sehr freuen!

Viele liebe Grüße 

Ralli


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Hallo Ralli,
um fair zu sein habe ich mir beide Beiträge angeschaut.

Meine Stimme ging an Dein Töchterchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Done!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Klick - hat sie sich verdient


----------



## Sveni (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Auch meinen Klick hat sie sich sicher verdient!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Aragorn (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Schon geschehen...


----------



## Mulmig (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Yep...:smoki

Kluges Kind!


----------



## Ralli (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Vielen lieben Dank!

Gruß
Isabell und Ralli


----------



## Inken (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*



Meinen Klick hat sie auch!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

geklickt, ich hoffe sie wird Superdupermegahammerhessin  *Daumendrück*

die ganze Zeit rückwärts zu sprechen - dazu gehört je einiges 

vielleicht kommt sie ja auch mal zu Wetten Dass


----------



## mirsadgu (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Meine Stimme hast du auch. Toll auf so eine Idee zu kommen. Wünsche dir noch viel Glück und Freude dabei.


----------



## Ralli (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Viiiiilen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Die heutige Fernsehsendung ist vorbei.69% vs. 31% der Leute haben für Isabell abgestimmt. Damit kommt sie morgen in die zweite Runde. Wenn ihr dann nochmal Daumen drückt und abstimmt.....Bis max. 18 Uhr 15 kann man seine Stimme wohl abgeben. Denke mal, dass morgenfrüh der nächste Gegenkandidat vorgestellt wird.
Ich habe hier eine strahlende Tochter durch die Ferienwohnung hüpfen...

Nochmals Danke!

Ralli und Isabell


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Moin Ralli,

ich wollte gerade nochmals Unterstützung leisten, jedoch funzt der gestrige Link nicht mehr.

Der neue Link für die 2. Runde ist ---> hier <--- 

also los und klicken


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Erledigt!


----------



## Aragorn (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

gemacht


----------



## Mulmig (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Danke für den Link...


----------



## larsi112 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

So, habe auch abgestimmt.
Ich fand den Beitrag von Isabelle total witzig.
Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen, und leicht ist das mit Sicherheit auch nicht.


Viele Grüße und viel Glück....


Sral


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Frankreich hat auch geklickt


----------



## VolkerN (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Meine Unterstuetzung hat sie auch... 

...obwohl ich ja schon ein bissl den Sinn von Rueckwaertssprechen hinterfragen moechte :smoki

...aber das waere ja so als wuerde man den Sinn des Wettbewerbs hinterfragen


----------



## Inken (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Geklickt!

Viel Glück!


----------



## Boxerfan (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Aus Bochum kam ein Klick. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Ralli (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Wau.....Die Entscheidung: 79% vs 21% für Isabell...!!!
Ich hab von dem Freudengeschrei in der Ferienwohnung grad nen neuen Tinnitus bekommen...!!
Morgen geht es in die dritte Runde. Isabell hat heute Nachmittag per Handy ein Radiointerview gegeben.

Damit startet morgen die 3. Runde. 

Ich soll euch von Isabell gaaaanz vielen lieben Dank sagen. Vielleicht mögt ihr sie ja weiter unterstützen. Mogen früh auf HR3 in der Radiosendung Pop und Weck wird wohl auch was vom Interview kommen bzw. die Vorstellung des neuen Gegenkandidaten.

Ganz viele liebe Grüße aus Husum

Ralli und Isabell


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*



Ralli schrieb:


> Damit startet morgen die 3. Runde.


Wie lange geht eigentlich der Event?
Hab auf der HR3 und Maintower Seite auf die schnelle nichts gefunden...


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Moin.

Ich sehe den Thread erst jetzt...werde morgen auch meine Stimme abgeben 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Ralli (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Moin moin von der Nordseeküste.
Heute geht es in die nächste Runde. Hier der aktuelle Link:

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=66981&key=standard_document_42089629


Viele liebe Grüße
Ralli und Isabell


----------



## Mulmig (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Erster....!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

geklickt


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Dito - Viel Glück


----------



## Inken (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*


----------



## Ralli (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Boah...schwitz...knapp! 51% vs. 49% für Isabell. Wir sind sprachlos und bedanken uns für jede Stimme gaaaanz doll.
Gegen diesen beeindruckenden Kandidaten zu gewinnen - schon toll.
Feierlaune im Ferienhaus.
Und Isabell verspricht, die Fadenalgen aus dem Teich zu fischen...

Viele liebe Grüße
von Isabell und Ralli


----------



## Ralli (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Guten Morgen, liebe Teichfreundinnen und Freunde,

heute geht es in die 4. Runde. Isabell tritt gegen einen Magier (Hellseher) an.
Der Würfelkünstler gestern war ja echt sehr gut, der Magier...hmmm.

Über weitere Unterstützung freuen wir uns.

Der heutige Link zur Abstimmungsseite, bzw. den Videos:
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=66981&key=standard_document_42099133

Liebe Grüße

Ralli und Isabell


----------



## Joachim (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Erster...


----------



## VolkerN (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Zweiter ...der wo da geklickt hat


----------



## Aragorn (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

alle guten Dinge sind dritter


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Jepp!


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Done


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Daumendrück


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*


----------



## Goldi2009 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Geklickt!


----------



## Ralli (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Guten Abend,

tja ähm.... wieder gewonnen. 59% vs. 41% für Isabell.
Und dabei lief Isabells Video nicht mal ganze 20 Sekunden.
Isabell dankt ihren Fans ganz herzlich!
Jippi...!!!!!

Viele liebe Grüße aus Husum

Isabell u. Ralli


----------



## Joachim (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Nächste Runde wann?


----------



## Ralli (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Die nächste Runde ist morgen, ab 06:00 Uhr. Läuft dann bis etwa 18 Uhr 15, dann wird in der Sendung maintower der Sieger bekanntgegeben.

Samstag und Sonntag ist nicht, ab nächste Woche Montag dann wieder.

Den Link zur morgigen Abstimmung werde ich morgen dann hier posten.

Ein Link, der immer geht, bei dem man sich aber noch bei zwei drei Seiten zum Voting-Button durchhangeln muß:

www.hammerhesse.hr-online.de


Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend!

Gruß
Ralli


----------



## Ralli (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Und das steht evtl.wohl morgen, spätestens nächste Woche an:

http://www.oberlahn.de/29-Nachrichten/nId,161276,Das-Fernsehen-in-Weilburg.html

Wenn ich dann lese, dass in *der Presse* (ganz unten im Text)im Vorfeld dazu aufgerufen wird für diesen Kandidaten zu stimmen, verschwindet das ganz latent im Hintergrund bei mir vorhandene ungute Gefühl, hier im Forum für Isabell geworben zu haben. Ich finde das recht unfair, dass der Sender jetzt Profis sucht!, bzw. Leute die das seit Jahren machen, beruflich oder schon Meisterschaften gewonnen haben.

http://www.waite-studio-group.de/#news
und
http://www.waite-studio-group.de/#harry sher

Oder man sieht es aber als eine Kampfansage!

Jetzt erst recht!! Vielleicht habt ihr noch Freunde oder Bekannte, die mitmachen und dem ganzen unsportlichen Vorgehen seitens des Senders bzw. der Medien auch etwas entgegenzusetzen.

Ein letztes mal...

Gruß
Ralli


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Sehe den Thread leider erst heute und kein Link funktionierte noch. Aber morgen werde ich dabei sein!


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Oh, hab jetzt mal die LInks angeklickt... Das wird wirklich schwer. Aber ich finde es auch unfair, da es eben kein Privatmann ist, der was vorbringt, sondern ein Profi. Wie Du auch schon gesagt hast. 
Bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Hallo Ralli,
was hast Du oder Isabell erwartet?
Kindergeburtstag?
Seit jeglichen Abstimmungen... egal welches Event...egal welches Medium...ob Telefon, SMS, Internet... eine "Fangemeinde" entscheidet mitunter.
Schau Dir das knappe Voting mit 51/49 an... hättest Du hier nicht gefragt, dann hätten alle Forenmitglieder ausserhalb Hessens nicht für Dein Töchterchen gestimmt, weil sie, selbst wenn sie Radio hören, nie was von dem Event mitbekommen hätten.

Selbst ich als Hesse und direkt bei Frankfurt wohnend, habe von diesem 'Event' nichts mitbekommen 

Und es bleibt die Frage, die ich weiter oben schon mal gestellt habe... "Wie lange geht der Event an sich?"
Ich könnt es ja verstehen, wenn jeder Top-Kandiat (von jeweils einer Woche, auf z.B. 4 Wochen) dann in einer Endrunde antritt...aber 2-3 Wochen einen Teilnehmer 'Hoch zu halten', das geht (imho) nur mit Mobilmachung von Dauervotern.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das Isabell morgen noch übersteht... 
Aber eine komplette weitere Woche? 

Das lokale Medien, Fangemeinden oder einfach nur Foren mobil machen... wem will man das verdenken? Hast Du ja auch gemacht.
Die bisherigen Konkurrenten haben alle eines gemeinsam... sie sind nicht schlecht, ABER sie hatten alle ihren Erfolg und verdienen mitunter (nebenher) Geld mit ihren Fähigkeiten.
Ich glaube kaum, das das bei Isabell der Fall ist... Rückwärtsdollmetscherin dürfte eine erheblich Marktlücke sein 
Das macht, in meinen Augen, Deine Tochter besonders... (auch wenn es schon in Shows Rückwärtssprecher gab... die sind aber weiterhin sehr selten)...vielleicht kann sie auf Dauer doch die satanischen Botschaften einiger Schallplatten bzw. Lieder  entschlüsseln


----------



## Ralli (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Guten Morgen zusammen:
@Andreas: Nein ich erwarte keinen Kindergeburtstag. Dass Isabell die nächste Woche auch übersteht und am Ende gewinnt - nein das erwarte ich bzw. erwarten wir nicht.Das wäre bei diesem K.O-System auch zu unwahrscheinlich.

Was mich hier nur stört bzw. ärgert: Die Beeinflussungsversuche der Medien. Der Fernsehbeitrag in Maintower über Isabell wird tägl. kürzer, der Sender nimmt zuletzt nur noch "Profis" und Spezialisten als Kandidaten.Und jetzt noch Presseaufrufe für einen Guinessbuchrekordinhaber. Selbst das Layout der Abstimmungsseite wurde letzte Nacht geändert. War Isabells Video immer unten zu sehen, ist es jetzt beim Abstimmungsfenster oben positioniert. Und: Diesmal verschweigt der Moderator im Radio das Vorleben und die Bekanntheit des aktuellen Kandidaten.

Fazit: Diese m.E. nicht ganz gerechte Manipulation ärgert mich. Isabell hätte selbst kein Problem damit, gegen die Oma von nebenan zu verlieren, die z.B. Ihre Tabletten am Geräusch des Hinfallens erkennt oder wenn ein anderes Kind etwas Besonderes drauf hat.

Aber soooo?

www.hammerhesse.hr-online.de


Viele liebe Grüße

Ralli


----------



## Joachim (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Moin...

Ich hab dann mal wieder abgestimmt... 

Gibts zu dem Ganzen nicht irgendwo eine Art Regelwerk? Also wer darf mitmachen usw. muss doch vorher klar gewesen sein.


----------



## Goldi2009 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Na, meine Stimme hat die Isabell jedenfalls.


----------



## Aragorn (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Ich hab auch schon gevotet...


----------



## Zuckerschniss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Ich zieh das jetzt durch - KLICK -


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Da Joachim ja schon von unserer IP aus abgestimmt hat, werde ich nachher mal den Surfstick samt Netbook klar machen. Nicht das es Ärger gibt.
Bei Smartphones, sofern die Seite damit erreichbar ist, dürfte das ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Inken (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Gevotet! Für Isabell natürlich..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Klick.


----------



## Springmaus (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

_Hallo,

"KLICK"  _


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

klick!


----------



## Mulmig (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Hallo Ralli,
ich bleibe auch "am Ball", auch wenn ich's hier nicht jedes Mal reinschreibe...
Habe auch eine hessische Freundin animiert.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*



Ralli schrieb:


> Und: Diesmal verschweigt der Moderator im Radio das Vorleben und die Bekanntheit des aktuellen Kandidaten.
> 
> Fazit: Diese m.E. nicht ganz gerechte Manipulation ärgert mich. Isabell hätte selbst kein Problem damit, gegen die Oma von nebenan zu verlieren, die z.B. Ihre Tabletten am Geräusch des Hinfallens erkennt oder wenn ein anderes Kind etwas Besonderes drauf hat.
> 
> Aber soooo?


Jo, klingt nicht wirklich Fair.

Aber ich stimme auch weiter ab


----------



## Boxerfan (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

und Klick


----------



## Runnah (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Geeeklickt!!!!!


----------



## Ralli (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Beschämt über solche Dimensionen der Zustimmung, sprachlos in Anbetracht des Ergebnisses des heutiges Ergebnisses bleibt uns heute nur zu sagen:

Nochmals Danke! 

74% vs 26% für Isabell.

Viele liebe Grüße

völlig aufgelöst...

Isabell und Ralf


----------



## Inken (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*


----------



## Joachim (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

weiter gehts ... wäre doch gelacht


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Ich meine, so ein Forum wie dieses hier muss doch so ein paar Klicks auf die Beine stellen können...

Liebe Grüße
Christine,
die auch ihren täglichen Klick abliefert


----------



## Springmaus (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

_*Bingo

toll*_


----------



## witch127 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Mist, ich konnte gar nicht klicken.. War den ganzen Tag unterwegs und abends Firmung... 
Super, dass es so eindeutig ausgegangen ist!!!


----------



## Mulmig (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

....ist ja immerhin ganz schön mutig von Isabell, sich so einer Sache zu stellen!!!
Da braucht sie bissel "Rückenwind"!
 Anna


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann muss sie bei allen Fadenalgen fischen gehen


----------



## Ralli (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Hallo zusammen von der heute verregneten Nordseeküste.

Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung der letzten Tage.
Wer sich den TV-Beitag von gestern ansehen will, hier der Link der vermutlich (wegen Datum) nur heute funzt:

* defekter Link entfernt *



Wir wünschen euch ein entspanntes Wochenende!

Viele liebe Grüße

illaR dnu llebasI


----------



## Ralli (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

Tochter Isabell hat sich tatsächlich in der letzten Woche im Wettbewerb um den
Titel „Superdupermegahammerhesse“ bei Radio HR3 und Fernsehsender HR
gegen alle anderen Kandidaten durchgesetzt, nun geht es ab heute in die nächste
Runde. In der Zeit zwischen etwa 5 Uhr 30 und 18 Uhr 10 kann auf der Internetseite
www.hammerhesse.hr-online.de wieder abgestimmt worden.

Nachdem in der vergangenen Woche ausnahmslos Weltmeister ihres Faches oder
Zauberer angetreten sind, kommen nun weitere Herausforderer.
Es wäre super, wenn ihr Isabell auch heute wieder mit eurer Stimmabgabe unterstützen
würdet.

Viele liebe Grüße

Ralli und Isabell


----------



## Ralli (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Der neue Kandidat trat vor -zugegeben langer Zeit- mal bei Wetten dass auf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eAvrJnNWcI&feature=youtube_gdata

Gruß
Ralli


----------



## Goldi2009 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Das schafft die Isabell!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber der Klick funktioniert nicht.....


----------



## Aragorn (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Erledigt...


----------



## Ralli (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Da es gestern hier nur am regnen war, haben wir das Multimar Wattforum besucht. Isabell
hat eigens für euch als kleinen Gruß ein Unterwasserfoto gemacht.

LG
Isabell u. Ralli


----------



## Ralli (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Oh...!
Planänderung vom Radio.

Oh, sehe gerade, dass kurzfristig eine andere Gegenkandidatin aufgestellt worden sind. Im Radio war auch diese Kandidatin vorgestellt worden und nicht der Tennisballkünstler.

Sonderbar....

Wir zählen auf Euch


LG
Ralli und Isabell


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Achtung Aufpassen - die haben die Website zum Abstimmen geändert - und zwar ganz fies:

Erst stellen die Gegenkandidatin vor, dann unsere Isabell - aber unten beim Anklicken ist die Reihenfolge genau andersrum! Also Obacht!

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=66981&key=standard_document_42099133


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Geklickt.


----------



## larsi112 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Erledigt


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Nochmals abgestimmt,
hoffe, daß es auch gezählt wird....


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

_Hallo,

na klar "geklickt"_


----------



## Suse (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Nachdem der eigentliche Kandidat gegen eine junge Dame ausgetauscht wurde.
Drängt sich einem der Verdacht auf, das der Sender den (ich sag das mal flapsig)
"Püppi-Bonus" ausschalten will.
Wenn allerdings noch ein knuddeliger Welpe ins Rennen geschickt wird, 
der seine Häufchen in Herzform macht, dann haben beide keine Chance mehr...

Wir sind übrigens mit 3 PCs dabei.


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Na, das wäre ja noch schöner...jetzt erst recht!

Geklickt für Isabel!


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Und es hat "Klick" gemacht ...

Habs gerne gemacht ... und werde es wieder machen, wenn sie im Rennen bleibt


----------



## Ralli (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

Vielen Dank an alle, die für Isabell abgestimmt haben.
Bei den Ungereimtheitenden des heutigen Duells...Ein sehr knappes Ergebnis 47% vs 53%.
Aber wir gratulieren der neuen Favoritin und sehen es sportlich.

Viele liebe Grüße
Ralli und Isabell


----------



## Ralli (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen brauchte Unterstützung*

Vielen Dank nochmal, natürlich und auch ausdrücklich im Namen von Isabell. 
So ist sie zumindest: Halbzeit-Super-Duper-Mega-Hammer-Hesse   

Spaßmodus an : 
Wenn die Tochter ausgeschieden ist, muss ich den Hund ins Rennen schicken 

http://video.frolic.de/Detailansich....5E22250A56939520239E23BA5 

Es ist keine Aufforderung zu voten ! Ist eh chancenlos und nur als 
Funbeitrag erstellt worden. 

Funmodus aus: 


Nochmals Danke 


Isabell u. Ralf


----------



## Ralli (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Töchterchen braucht Unterstützung*

...Grummel..grummel...ich Depp....
Sorry, der Link ging nicht. jetzt aber:
http://video.frolic.de/Voting.html?Search=rocko

Das ist Isabells pelziger Geselle, 

Gruß
Ralf


----------

